
Secretive Alphabet division aims to fix public transit in US - yungchin
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/27/google-flow-sidewalk-labs-columbus-ohio-parking-transit
======
stephenr
For certain values of 'fix', specifically the value where Google/Alphabet
benefits from public money, while creating their own cosy vendor lock-in.

